# Schwinn Cutter or Madison?



## Bakezori (Oct 31, 2008)

So Im looking for a good entry bike into single/fixed bikes. The Cutter and the Madison really caught my eye. I was thinking I would get a Cutter, throw on a flip flop hub, and have some fun. Is the price difference and upgrades on the Madison worth the higher price? I'll be using the bike for comuting and some fun.

http://www.schwinnbike.com/usa/eng/Bike-Comparison?supercatid=Road


----------



## lwkwafi (Jan 21, 2006)

I do think the price jump would be worth it in the long run. You can see the love the Madison is getting now, especially with a quality paint scheme and chromed fork. Perhaps the most worthwhile upgrade for the price is the steel used for the main tubes. High tensile steel isn't really known for its quality as compared to cro-moly.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Madison. Who the hell wants a cutter?


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Go with the Madison.
Everyone on RBR seems very happy with theirs.


----------



## ckilner (Oct 4, 2004)

The Cutter cuts corners on the tubing and the crank (chainring not replacable) - the tubing can't be upgraded later and the crank can be $$$ to deal with... but the price for entry is low (- cost of flip/flop for you) and hi-ten frames ride OK... they're just heavy... I ride an old Raleigh Grand Prix hi-ten conversion and like it.

The Trek Soho-S is in the Cutter style, but with parts quality like the Madison (if you can deal with an alloy frame) at a similar price and lower weight. A friend who owns one called it a cross between a Cutter and a Langster on looks/price/performance... and really likes it.
View attachment 145839


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

The Cutter appears to be Schwinn's answer to the SE Draft: a heavy, hi-ten frame adorned with bottom-of-the-line parts. Whatver the initial savings, you'll end up spending the difference, plus more, when you need to upgrade the whole package in a few months.


----------



## dcfdrescue2 (Oct 18, 2006)

Does anyone know if dealers have received the Cutters yet? Nobody in the Washington DC area has them or has plans to carry them from what I've gathered.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

2 Weeks and Waiting in NYC.

I think I shoulda saved me money for a CINELLI Xperience frame SS build! HAHAHA!!!
Oh well.


----------



## ruer (Jun 3, 2008)

dcfdrescue2 said:


> Does anyone know if dealers have received the Cutters yet? Nobody in the Washington DC area has them or has plans to carry them from what I've gathered.



I had ordered a Cutter from Performance (Baltimore) and it came in mid October. It was junk, test rode it and returned it on the spot. Ended up buying a Kilo TT from Bikes Direct.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

ruer said:


> I had ordered a Cutter from Performance (Baltimore) and it came in mid October. It was junk, test rode it and returned it on the spot. Ended up buying a Kilo TT from Bikes Direct.


Good ole Baltimore.
Spent 25 years in Catonsville.
John


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Ruer,
Did it come with a RISER Stem and BLACK Crank Arms and Silver chainring??


----------



## jmio (Aug 19, 2008)

dcfdrescue2 said:


> Does anyone know if dealers have received the Cutters yet? Nobody in the Washington DC area has them or has plans to carry them from what I've gathered.


My shop in ohio does, but the dude is a total D bag that owns it. He was like, "Tell all your friends that I can get the cutter in large quantities at 299$" like it was a special or something, then turns around and tried to sell me a pair of formula xero xr-1's for 350$before tax!!!!!! Maybe he got hit with the economy bug too, but still a D bag in my book for trying to talk to me like I'm retarded. I'll stick to buying online.


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

dunklegelb said:


> Ruer,
> Did it come with a RISER Stem and BLACK Crank Arms and Silver chainring??


The ones I have seen came that way..


----------



## ruer (Jun 3, 2008)

dunklegelb said:


> Ruer,
> Did it come with a RISER Stem and BLACK Crank Arms and Silver chainring??



If memory serves me correct, yes.


----------



## ruer (Jun 3, 2008)

jmio said:


> My shop in ohio does, but the dude is a total D bag that owns it. He was like, "Tell all your friends that I can get the cutter in large quantities at 299$" like it was a special or something, then turns around and tried to sell me a pair of formula xero xr-1's for 350$before tax!!!!!! Maybe he got hit with the economy bug too, but still a D bag in my book for trying to talk to me like I'm retarded. I'll stick to buying online.


Whats funny is that when I had pre-ordered mine, I paid in full, $249.99, plus MD sales tax (6%), and the total was $264 out the door. But I was there this weekend to pick up a few things and they have them for $299 like everyone else. They had two there in stock this weekend. Probably my return and I know a friend of mine who also ordered it and returned it upon inspection.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

I can't believe you guys are buying this bike.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Ya BIG BIG Mistake. 

The thing is a TANK. 
Practically everything on it had to be replaced. I even replaced the BB!
Um using it for the winter then i will prolly sell it(the much improved version) in spring. 

Since I scored a Cinelli frame for cheap on Ebay that will be my fitness machine and my 26"er will be my UAV!


----------



## teoteoteo (Sep 8, 2002)

ckilner said:


> The Cutter cuts corners on the tubing and the crank (chainring not replacable) - the tubing can't be upgraded later and the crank can be $$$ to deal with... but the price for entry is low (- cost of flip/flop for you) and hi-ten frames ride OK... they're just heavy... I ride an old Raleigh Grand Prix hi-ten conversion and like it.
> 
> The Trek Soho-S is in the Cutter style, but with parts quality like the Madison (if you can deal with an alloy frame) at a similar price and lower weight. A friend who owns one called it a cross between a Cutter and a Langster on looks/price/performance... and really likes it.
> View attachment 145839



Cool bikes. Have been out of stock at Trek for months.


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

Here' sa pic of my cutter with a few upgrades from craiglist. It really doesnt take much. I'm loving th ebike.


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:



> Here' sa pic of my cutter with a few upgrades from craiglist. It really doesnt take much. I'm loving th ebike.


I really admire your bike, soo beautiful..... I am about getting cutter soon!


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

thanks man, we're burried under 2' of snow now, I miss riding it


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:


> thanks man, we're burried under 2' of snow now, I miss riding it


Dude, I can asking you about your beautiful bike, I noticed you upgrade parts on your bike.. what name of brand fork, brand handlerbar, and stem?? I just curious.. and beacuse I will upgrade some parts when i get cutter, as sooner..


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

The fork is a Kenisis carbon fork with a threaded steel steerer, might not be too hard to find on e-bay, just make sure you get the right steerer tube lenghth, you can measure the steerer on the fork that comes with the bike, you can reuse the same headset or upgrade. The good news is 1" threaded stuff is somewhat outdated and cheap when used.
Salsa cromo stem, definatly the way to go when shopping for 1" quill stems as far as I'm concerned.
then just a mountain riser bar. 
I scored the XT square taper cranks and UN72 bb for $15 on ebay. you should upgrade these too because it's cheap and the cranks/bb that come on the bike are downright scary, but thats what you get for the price. :thumbsup:


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

So, by the time you're done, you could've bought the Madison.


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:


> The fork is a Kenisis carbon fork with a threaded steel steerer, might not be too hard to find on e-bay, just make sure you get the right steerer tube lenghth, you can measure the steerer on the fork that comes with the bike, you can reuse the same headset or upgrade. The good news is 1" threaded stuff is somewhat outdated and cheap when used.
> Salsa cromo stem, definatly the way to go when shopping for 1" quill stems as far as I'm concerned.
> then just a mountain riser bar.
> I scored the XT square taper cranks and UN72 bb for $15 on ebay. you should upgrade these too because it's cheap and the cranks/bb that come on the bike are downright scary, but thats what you get for the price. :thumbsup:


Do you think stem converter will fit on cutter? and any 700c fork will hang on it too?? what about seatpost? is it 25mm or what?? 

many thanks for share and advices.. I really appreciate it and i feel more growing confidence about getting cutter, because of you.. ha!


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

$299 cutter
$15 bb and cranks
$40 fork and headset
$30 stem
that’s still alot less than a Madison, and I had fun picking stuff out. few points for originality too.


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

that might not be a bad idea too, you'd need a 1" threadless fork and headset, 1"-1 1/8" shim for a 1 1/8" a-head stem. you'd have more options for stems and the a-head design is easier to adjust.
I think the seatpost is a 25.4.


----------



## Nickel II (Jul 18, 2003)

With the sales that Performance has going on practically every other week, I've seen the Madison under $400. I was there yesterday and it is $470 in store locally. 

They have a 10% off "lunch hour" special that I think applied to everything in the store, so just with that it would be ~$425.


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

That's awesome, the madison is a smoking deal for $425!


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Like the Madison*

I found a brand new 2009 Madison (black & yellow) on eBay for $380, had a 10% paypal coupon which reduced it to $342 plus shipping of $65. Paid $407 total. Great deal and so far a great bike for the price. I haven't done anything except pedals and replaced the tires.
Stinky


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

$380? holy crap, who did you get it from if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

skota said:


> $380? holy crap, who did you get it from if you dont mind me asking?


billyphilly58
don't know if you can still access but here's the item number: 180309378588


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:


> thanks man, we're burried under 2' of snow now, I miss riding it


is it a 54cm cutter? :thumbsup: 

I realize that bike shop selling medium/ 54cm frame for 5'6 -5'10.. I am actually 5'11/6.0 tall.. is meduim frame that properly for 5'11/6.0 tall who ride? Or better get larger/56cm for 5'10-6'1 if bike shop order?


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

I'm 5'8" and on a small, it fits great. You should probably get the medium.


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:


> I'm 5'8" and on a small, it fits great. You should probably get the medium.


cool.. I can get meduim/54cm frame if I am 5'11/6.0?? .. so unnecessary follow fit frame size chart?? or I should follow fit frame size chart's rule?? i want that ride bike alot than useless, due small for me to ride..


----------



## stinkydub (Aug 5, 2004)

*Madison on eBay*



skota said:


> $380? holy crap, who did you get it from if you dont mind me asking?


Medium one on eBay for $375 / buy it now for $390
I believe it's a different seller
Item number: 130281428604


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

Two days ago, I got new bike. I will custom it with bunch of upgrades in future spotlight..when my money is premission..


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

cool man, rode mine for the first time in a month, 34 degrees out.


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:


> cool man, rode mine for the first time in a month, 34 degrees out.


dude, really? wow its so cold.. you must be from Minn,/ Mich,/ WI, am i right?.. Here is currently rain..Grrr..


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:


> The fork is a Kenisis carbon fork with a threaded steel steerer, might not be too hard to find on e-bay, just make sure you get the right steerer tube lenghth, you can measure the steerer on the fork that comes with the bike, you can reuse the same headset or upgrade.


Skota, I am wondering if you have problem with overlap toe when the fork and wheel turn right or left?


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

Not too bad but a little, I wear size 9s so I imagine if you have snowshoes for feet you wouldnt be too happy.  

but for city riding I like how short it is, I dont hit my feet at all unless my foot is too far forward on the pedal.


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:


> Not too bad but a little, I wear size 9s so I imagine if you have snowshoes for feet you wouldnt be too happy.
> 
> but for city riding I like how short it is, I dont hit my feet at all unless my foot is too far forward on the pedal.


Thats cool, you are so lucky.. it looks like that i can't upgrade fork as replace stock fork. I did put caborn fork on my bike after i purchased caborn fork. And i realized that my toeclip and without toeclip were overlap ..  I returned it and refunded my $$$. I guess that leave stock fork for rest, but i can replace crankset, seatpot, wheels, handlerbar, stem, and pedals for upgrade/ customize.. I want the bike become my bling-bling thing.. Ha! .. thats it..


----------



## almostbrett (Mar 5, 2009)

i think im getting a cutter this week, i plan to change the bars and call it even


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

My Cutter -*steel track bike*. Size *Large*..*48tx18*t..Replaced *TruVativ ELITA Isis Crankset TRACK*, *Origin 8 handlerbar*, *Generic BMX Seatpost*, & *Bianchi Quill Stem* on all original stocks. Only thing stock on the bike are: *Frame*, *Fork*, *Headset*, *Saddle*, *Rims & Tires*.


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

Cool man, looks good! :thumbsup:


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

skota said:


> Cool man, looks good! :thumbsup:


Thank you! I like to hear whats your opinion of this stem adapter? :


----------



## skota (Nov 20, 2008)

I like it, I'd try to round up a burlier fork to go with it.


----------



## BLKMRKET (Jan 14, 2009)

*Stem Adapter*



skota said:


> I like it, I'd try to round up a burlier fork to go with it.


Dude.. [edit]: i am glad to hear that you like it..Thank you! Yes You should give a try, & you will love it without any regrets.. So, if you looking for stem adapter.. best stem adapter is deltacycle.com


----------



## fightnut (Oct 20, 2009)

I know this is an older thread, but I was hoping to see what people thought of the Schwinn Exit ( http://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Freew...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1259175594&sr=8-1 )

I was just looking for a cheap single speed for cruising around the neighborhood, or up to the store for some exercise.

It's not going to be like an everyday ride for me (more of a mtb'er), just something for occasional cruising or short errands, so I'm not looking to spend much.

Anyone have one, or know someone who does?


----------



## tihsepa (Nov 27, 2008)

fightnut said:


> I know this is an older thread, but I was hoping to see what people thought of the Schwinn Exit ( http://www.amazon.com/Schwinn-Freew...e=UTF8&s=sporting-goods&qid=1259175594&sr=8-1 )
> 
> I was just looking for a cheap single speed for cruising around the neighborhood, or up to the store for some exercise.
> 
> ...


Its allright for cruising around. 

Hope you dont get into liking the single speed thing. If you do these Schwinns are crapola. I have looked at a Madison and really want to like it but the bottom line is that in stock form it is way overpriced and or junk. Depending on how you want to look at it. 

The above statement is just my opinion but this is coming from someone who figured out those bikes under about 5-600 are better off just building yourself.


----------

